# Welche Linux Distribution für Server



## benjaminbih (15. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich nutze seit 2 Jahren Linux für meine Server da mir Windows Server aus Performance gründen nicht zusagte und weil nach meiner auffassung Windows kein Vollwertiges OS ist, man kann ja nur beschränkt sachen konfigurieren.

Als erstes setzte ich Suse in Verbindung mit Plesk für meine Server ein.
Jedoch gabs da von anfang an Schwierigkeiten, immer wieder HDD crash oder Apache überlastet. Hauptverantwortlich für meine Probleme war Plesk.

Mittlerweile bin ich dank Howtoforge bei Debian Etch in Verbindung mit Webmin Usermin und Virtualmin angelangt und bin soweit auch recht zu frieden.

*Da ich aber nicht der Linux kenner bin wollte ich mal hier nachfragen welches Linux Distribution in euren Augen am besten für Server ist.*

Oberste Priorität haben für mich die Stabilität und Performance.
An zweiter stelle erst die Benutzerfreundlichkeit, mann kann ja nicht alles haben.

Zu den Anforderungen:
Webseite php5/mysql mit mehr als 70.000 Visits am Tag, von ca 12.000 usern und einigen gesten , anzahl kontinuierlich steigend.
Zu dem kommen noch weitere 5 kleinere Websites


----------



## Till (15. März 2008)

Mit Debian hast Du bereits die richtige Wahl getroffen.

- Stabil
- Performant
- Gutes Paket Management und einfach Updates


----------



## benjaminbih (19. März 2008)

und wie sieht´s denn aus mit kommerziellen Distributionen wie R.dH..t und was es da noch so gibt.
Hätte nähmlich auch kein Problem mit Zahlungspflichtigen OS.


----------



## hahni (19. März 2008)

Die Ubuntu-Versionen mit Long-Term-Support sind aus meiner Sicht mindestens genauso gut geeignet wie Debian selbst!


----------



## benjaminbih (19. März 2008)

Zitat von hahni:


> Die Ubuntu-Versionen mit Long-Term-Support sind aus meiner Sicht mindestens genauso gut geeignet wie Debian selbst!


 
Aber Ubuntu und Kubuntu sind doch basierend auf Debian oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## hahni (19. März 2008)

Genau so ist es! Aber ich finde, dass dort die Aktualisierungen schneller erfolgen und die Pakete aktueller sind!


----------



## benjaminbih (19. März 2008)

Zitat von hahni:


> Genau so ist es! Aber ich finde, dass dort die Aktualisierungen schneller erfolgen und die Pakete aktueller sind!


Werde evtl. Ubuntu mal als Desk-PC OS nutzen, auf dem Server bleibt aber vorerst Debian da es stabil und durchhaltend rennt.


----------



## Till (20. März 2008)

Zitat von benjaminbih:


> und wie sieht´s denn aus mit kommerziellen Distributionen wie R.dH..t und was es da noch so gibt.
> Hätte nähmlich auch kein Problem mit Zahlungspflichtigen OS.


Die Kommerziellen Distributionen bieten im Bereich Web / Mailserver keinerlei Vorteile außer Telefon-Support durch den Hersteller. Dafür fehlen für die Kommerziellen Distributionen poft Pakete die Du dann von Hand kompilieren musst oder von Dritt-Repositories beziehen.


----------

